# Happy New Year



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

TO ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE ON THIS SITE HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :wave:


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Same to you RC.

lata, DJ

P.S. The Power supply is awesome (40amp todd) works very nice. Thanks again


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Happy New Year to all my racing friends. May 2005 bring you every thing your heart desires!

Lisa


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oshogatsu omedeto! (japanese for happy new year)
happy new year! (english for happy new year) 
wooof! arooo woof woff! (RCMutts way for happy new year)

Come hither another year of great racing and stuff....

hope all is healthy and happy with loved ones and r/c racing this year!


----------

